# KUNMING | OCT Second Headquarters | 200m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

中建六局中标华侨城第二总部大厦项目施工总承包8.79亿


中建六局中标华侨城第二总部大厦项目施工总承包8.79亿,地标,华侨城,中国建筑




www.163.com














By kmofchina


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

I was looking for this one. thank you for the Kunming threads KhaleXi. There are also some projects in the former Wujiaba Airport redevelopment area that need SSC threads, I hope that those are in your Chinese skyscraper SSC forum enlargement plan.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building has an awesome atrium


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

